# Longest ASH



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Lets see who has the longest ASH :cowboyic9:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> That should be its own thread. A long ash picture competition thread.


Ha I'm taking credit for this.

really though I've had some cigars that the ash that just seem to never fall, now i just need to get some pics of them


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

FULL Props to the CALIFORNIA KID !!!

I'm a man of action...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Beat this!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

haha hell of an ash right there! I don't know how you guys do it. My ash always falls after about 2 inches... maybe it is because I have trouble sitting still.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

damn!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Mark... thats impressive


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

What kind of cigar was that?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That's what she said! :rofl:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

At that point he probably smoked it vertically...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

SeanL said:


> What kind of cigar was that?


It was a RP Sun Grown. The ash got about an inch and a half long and I thought about this thread. So, I just kept it vertical like Broz said. I'd take a couple of puffs, then take another picture. It finally gave up and collapsed right after that picture.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There has to be two categories and people have to be honest when submitting pics,,,,Category 1-- Cigar smoked sitting up

Category 2-- Cigar smoked lying down

A creditable witness would be helpful


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

does this win? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=431104862416&set=a.400223487416.166334.274684107416


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> does this win? Login | Facebook


That cigar must have been smoked very carefully for around 3-4 hrs to keep that ash. Thats one hell of a cigar.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> does this win?


LOL nice photochop.:rofl:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

SmokeyJoeWood said:


> does this win? Login | Facebook


Post a pic, no dumbook here


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Not so great photoshop


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

MATADOR said:


> Post a pic, no dumbook here


I'm still getting the whole attaching a photo thing down, let me try again here...... and it really is a great photoshop :rofl:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow...and your outside too...pretty talented! 

ound:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The alternating pattern in the ash gives it away. Still pretty cool.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark, thats one hell of an ash right there! Ive smoked a few NUBS down the the label and a few other cigars that have made it a good 3 inches or so, but never had the nerve to take out the camera phone and take a pic ... next time i will!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a pic of a CAO CX3...yeah, 3, not 2. I had the oppurtunity to enjoy a wonderful CX3 at the smoking lounge at CAO headquarters.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quick addition to this thread....

Back in the day when lawyers were able to smoke in court rooms, it was not unheard of for some lawyers to smoke cigars. Apparently a common trick was that whilst the prosecution was giving its summation, the defence lawyer would smoke a largish cigar and try to get the ash as long as possible. Some people in the jury would get distracted by watching the cigar to see when the ash would finally fall off, thereby not really paying much attention to the defences summation !


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if it tops marks. But its close. For the lack of quality. I don't have the originals before the collage. Had to pull this from my review site.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Quick addition to this thread....
> 
> Back in the day when lawyers were able to smoke in court rooms, it was not unheard of for some lawyers to smoke cigars. Apparently a common trick was that whilst the prosecution was giving its summation, the defence lawyer would smoke a largish cigar and try to get the ash as long as possible. Some people in the jury would get distracted by watching the cigar to see when the ash would finally fall off, thereby not really paying much attention to the defences summation !


+1 bro! -- My uncle told me a story about that. He said that there was a famous lawer (forget who he said it was) who sould stick a metal wire down his cigar before smoking it so the ash would never fall.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

now i "have" to smoke a cigar tonight just to see if i can nub it without ashing :smile:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Not sure if it tops marks. But its close. For the lack of quality. I don't have the originals before the collage. Had to pull this from my review site.


That's a good one! And you were actually holding it horizontal.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That is pretty impressive Gibson. I can't say that I've beaten that one. 
And certainly don't have any pics even close to that.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

A CC from my neighbor


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> +1 bro! -- My uncle told me a story about that. He said that there was a famous lawer (forget who he said it was) who sould stick a metal wire down his cigar before smoking it so the ash would never fall.


Yeah, I was going to mention that too but I thought my post was getting a little too long ! I can't imagine the cigar would have smoked too well with a metal wire running through it.....mmmm I detect a hint of copper along with creamy coffee !


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the time lapse


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

not the longest but its a nice ash. this is about 35 min in and it fell a little after this.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

What's awesome is that is a$ 2 cigar I was smoking and it was built better then most$ 15 stogies


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

ok, i'll bite. what was it?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Grab habano vintage 2002.

Here's my review on them. Its both on my site and on puff. This link is to were I posted on puff. The pcs are not there, but the review is, and one pic is on this thread. I will post the pics again on that thread tomorrow.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...265292-review-gran-habano-vintage-2002-a.html


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nub Habano ash







They ash real good.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

NUB has to be one of the all around best built cigars...always a great ash


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> Nub Habano ash
> View attachment 33310
> 
> They ash real good.


Dude it's a Nub


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

*Alec Bradley Tempus*


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are some nice ashes...:tongue:

Here is one from my ashton......


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Good Doggy, laid back chillin. 

http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af332/O7Cruiser/Smokes/IMG_6144.jpg


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

These are not all super long. Most of the time I am in my truck and I chicken out before they get too long. Or I don't want to crash, so I only take pics at stop signs and such!!! I took these once this thread started.



















:rockon:














:eyebrows:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Good Doggy, laid back chillin.
> 
> http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af332/O7Cruiser/Smokes/IMG_6144.jpg


 Good job. I can't even get them to burn good. :rockon:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Good Doggy, laid back chillin.
> 
> http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af332/O7Cruiser/Smokes/IMG_6144.jpg


Nice Herman! :rockon:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very artsy Scott ! Did you spend 40 mins down by that exact rock column smoking the Nub so that you could take that shot ?


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Very artsy Scott ! Did you spend 40 mins down by that exact rock column smoking the Nub so that you could take that shot ?


Actually I was up visiting my fiance at Northern Michigan University and took off to the beach along Lake Superior. I lit up the cigar to try to keep all the black flies away, though it didn't work so well. I walked in the opposite direction that I normally went, so I had no idea that was there. I thought to myself "wow, that looks like a hell of a place to do a Nub Stand."

I ended up having to ash after that since I had to do some climbing and waist deep water entry to continue down the beach.

I have a bunch of really good pictures from there taken with my good camera. I'll have to find a place suitable to post them on this site.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Scott, I bumped the old "Official Photography Thread" The second and third picture in my post are from that beach.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/226415-official-photography-thread.html


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Stubby said:


>


call me stupid...but am I the only one confused by how this is possible? haha


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

demo said:


> call me stupid...but am I the only one confused by how this is possible? haha


Nubs have a tight ash. You can smoke them well past that point and keep the ash intact.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Stubby said:


> Nubs have a tight ash. You can smoke them well past that point and keep the ash intact.


Oh damn haha I'll have to pick up a Nub and try that sometime, sweet picks btw


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Nubs have a tight ash. You can smoke them well past that point and keep the ash intact.


We all like a cigar with a tight ash !


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

demo said:


> Oh damn haha I'll have to pick up a Nub and try that sometime, sweet picks btw


I'd recommend picking up a Maduro if you like them. They aren't overly dark for a maduro, and have a nice rich tobacco flavor, bits of pepper on the exhale, and I always taste raisin, but that is seldom mentioned in reviews. I think that is being described as the rich tobacco flavor.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

demo said:


> call me stupid...but am I the only one confused by how this is possible? haha


Nubs a built so well that I have seen them smoke past the band before the ash fell.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

This is my longest ash to date. LFD Chisel Gorda.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

This was my attempt today. The annoying thing was that I got about another 1/2 inch, grabbed the camera and then it dropped !


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> This was my attempt today. The annoying thing was that I got about another 1/2 inch, grabbed the camera and then it dropped !


Well at least it was a sweet cigar! I still have those 3 you sent me resting!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

It was a sweet cigar ! The first half wasn't spectacular but from there on it really hit a home run. Haven't had one in about 2 months so it was definately a good reminder of how good CCs are !


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

marked said:


> Beat this!


That's a Nice one. But do it on the horizontal. Like this:

A Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18.


----------

